# Leupold Binos and Vortex spotting scope



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

A few listings I have in case anyone looking for some 10x42 binos or a spotter. Make me an offer.

Leuplod BX-2 Acadia Leuplod BX-2 Acadia


Vortex Nomad 20-60x60 Vortex Nomad 20-60x60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

